# bronco



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Now the time is here.. ok I'm getting my plow truck ready and what I use as a plow truck is my ford bronco which has been in my family for some time and I'm getting it ready for this years snow. Now this truck is a full time plow truck.. I dont use it as a daily driver all its purpose is for plowing so I'm trying to decide while Im doing work to it to add Timbren's or air bags to the front. The only times I drive it is if its snowing or one of my other cars or family members cars break down a need something to get them back and forth to work so ride quality isn't much important but functionality is. So what does everyone recommend Timbrens or Air Bags?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

timbrens is the way to go..or a leveling kit


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

We run five broncos, one has a 7-6 v plow. All have air bags, and they all leak. :crying: If I were doing it over again I'd try to find a coil spring with a higher rate for the front.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Coil springs for the front of a 92-96 F250/350 2wd diesel are the best deal:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=64034

I've had 10 Broncos and this setup works GREAT. Still perfectly daily driveable too.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I did the heavy duty coil springs with air bags on a 95 f150 the heavy duty coils springs were enough, did not really need the air bags at all


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

fordmstng66;1118224 said:


> I did the heavy duty coil springs with air bags on a 95 f150 the heavy duty coils springs were enough, did not really need the air bags at all


What heavy duty coils did you go with?


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 91 bronco with a curtis sno-pro 3000 on it. I went with ford f250 2wd coil spring. And air bags and it is great. Just make sure if u go this way that u get the air bags for a f250 not a bronco big differst that was my mistake.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't tried them, but the airbags seem like an extra, unnecessary expense when the srpings alone will more than hold the plow. The springs can be found brand new for under $100, pop out the old ones and slap the new ones in and you're done.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone ever use these or hear of these? Found them on rockauto.com

ROCKWELL Part # RV824HD Front; Extra Heavy Duty; Variable Rate; (1000lb Per Pair More Than Stock)

And they are under the bronco when you pick a car..

And if I went with the moog f250 springs what ones do I get the CC844 or CC844S?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I used the CC844S springs in the white Bronco in the thread I linked to above. They really didn't move at all when I lifted the plow (7.5' Western Pro) and rode fine as far as I was concerned. I used the CC844 springs in the Green bronco in that thread and they seem a little softer. You'll be fine either way.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Do I have to raise the back of the truck now after doing those spring swaps also was there anything else I have to do for getting it alignment when I swap those in? and How did the green bronco take the plow with those cc844 springs?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

The cc844 springs hold the plow really well. The truck drops a tiny bit, which is a tiny bit more than it did with the severe duty coils on the white Bronco. The front might sit a little higher than the rear, but like yours, mine isn't a daily driver and sits fine with the plow, so it works for me and I haven't touched the back. I usually carry around 500lbs in the back and still no problems or modifications to the rear. I didn't align either one and it hasn't been an issue. Just do it, you'll be happy with the results.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont know what one to get...


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Let me know what you pick. I need to do the same thing.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

L.I.Mike;1119893 said:


> Let me know what you pick. I need to do the same thing.


timbrens aren't enough?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Get the cc844 and you'll be happy. There, I just made the decision


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Sounds good to me..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

How do the Bronco's do plowing? Break any drive train or suspension parts? My truck has been retired. I looking for another vehicle for a plow truck. My present F-250, I am told is way too nice to be a plow truck!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I like em...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed with a Bronco II with a 6 foot Meyer for many years. I loved the size of the vehicle. I never met a drive I could not do. Small parking lots were easy money! It was made for condo's. But, It broke parts on the drive train a couple of times a season.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I broke the u joints last year first year with the plow on it.. But Ive owned the truck since like 01 and never did them since then. So they might bee originals with 170k on them and finally broke... I can deal with that..


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

just ordered my cc844 springs..


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey MIKI 
If i could say something. The bronco II is great for small lots and driveways just like a CJ jeep which I used to have. The problem they had with the bronco II was the stupid electronic switching for the 4x4 which over time alwas goes out or gets stuck in between 4x4 and 2 wheel drive . Even now with some new fords with have a dial vs a lever for 4x4 gimmie the lever any day


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

nymustang50;1123218 said:


> just ordered my cc844 springs..


I think you'll be happy. You might want to hose everything down a few times with PB Blaster or another good penetrating oil while you wait for your parts. The only bolts I've ever had problems with are the top shock studs, but I've heard of people having issues with the lower spring retainer. Again, it's never been a problem for me and the green Bronco has 160k midwest miles on it. I've tried to slack and skip unhooking the sway bar or shocks, but it just makes it harder. Disconnect/remove the sway bar and the front shocks and the springs will fall right out without a spring compressor. Speaking of the sway bar, I've removed it on the last few Broncos with these front springs and it made no differance at all. Good luck


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention one more upgrade to consider: the alternator. The stock Bronco alt is only a 95amp unit and is barely enough for a stock Bronco. You can get a 120amp alt for/from and Explorer that bolts right in without any changes. Here's the info: http://www.fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=alternator

This is one of the best things I've done to an OBS Ford.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

affekonig;1123487 said:


> I forgot to mention one more upgrade to consider: the alternator. The stock Bronco alt is only a 95amp unit and is barely enough for a stock Bronco. You can get a 120amp alt for/from and Explorer that bolts right in without any changes. Here's the info: http://www.fullsizebronco.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55169&highlight=alternator
> 
> This is one of the best things I've done to an OBS Ford.


Thanks for the heads up and ideas.


----------

